# Can't find pure topsoil



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

So I am having issues finding pure clean topsoil. I want to use it as a layer in my substrate. I have been going to all the places you would expect to find these types of things at. The big chain store and the little one. Its just all the topsoil I find is missed with moss, sand, some kind of husks and a bunch of other stuff. Is this ok to use or should I press on in my search?


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*I think that's what topsoil is supposed to look like. I found a lot of sticks, rocks, and etc in mine. 

I ran it through a big strainer and threw the big items away. Only kept the topsoil itself.

If it's a very cheap bag, less than a dollar, its probably topsoil.*


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

We call that mixture stuff "overburden".


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

you might look for "turface" which is a replacement for soil master select from john deere landscaping.

What I use is peat moss with sand on top on my tanks


----------



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

So here is what I have found...most places do not have pure dirt! Isnt that weird,lol. so I called the John Deere Landscape place and they gave me the name of their supplier. Smith Garick, 1800 2 garrick. So anyway they like everyone else do not have pure topsoil. They were able to give me more details about their topsoil. Organic vally Topsoil I guess is the way to go. they said it is finely screen sifted. I guess we will see.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Forget topsoil and move on to the next alternative.


----------



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> Forget topsoil and move on to the next alternative.


And that would be?......


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I think you listed 5 things in your other thread....you don't need them all.


----------



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

just three

Topsoil-base 
Firebaked clay, dry floor -mid
Eco complete-top


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You can add peat and pro select that Bob gas posted about. It's also okay to have just plain old gravel in there.

If you don't plan to have plants that require very special care, to include CO2, then your gravel and substrate doesn't have to be like they do. By that I mean plants that their care requirements are in the medium to difficult range.


----------



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> You can add peat and pro select that Bob gas posted about. It's also okay to have just plain old gravel in there.
> 
> If you don't plan to have plants that require very special care, to include CO2, then your gravel and substrate doesn't have to be like they do. By that I mean plants that their care requirements are in the medium to difficult range.


I cant get pro select where I live but dry floor is the same thing. They are both fire baked clays that are full of iron. I have no idea what kind of plants I want to go with so I'm not sure about that.


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*I guess it just depends on what plant you decide to keep. The "easy" and maby "moderate" difficulty plants doesnt require any special soil. Do you know what you are planning to keep in the tank?*


----------



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

No I'm not really sure yet. But either way I want the best substrate I can find. This will make for a good teaching tool. Considering I am setting this tank up for a troop. Theres an entire science lesson this way,lol. Thing is I have to understand it to teach it,lol.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

jons4real said:


> Thing is I have to understand it to teach it,lol.


A lot to understand. I would suggest getting some basic literature on the subject and read about plants. I'm reading one now that has opened my eyes a little. I hope that by time I've read it all I graduate from ignorant to dangerous.


----------



## shikari (Aug 15, 2010)

I used miraclegrow organic topsoil for my 75g topped with blackdiamond from tractor supply,I have a low light setup and so far my crypts are thriving and 1 has already sent up a spathe.the tank has been up 1 month only,I would suggest adding some clay to the topsoil as well.


----------



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

shikari said:


> I used miraclegrow organic topsoil for my 75g topped with blackdiamond from tractor supply,I have a low light setup and so far my crypts are thriving and 1 has already sent up a spathe.the tank has been up 1 month only,I would suggest adding some clay to the topsoil as well.


I am going to use some safe t sorb from tractor supply. Its 100% organic, fire backed clay. So I am assuming that that would be a fine sub for adding clay to the topsoil.


----------



## igot2gats (Aug 12, 2010)

jons4real said:


> And that would be?......


Ecocomplete. Eco-Complete Plant Substrate


----------



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

I was going to use 5 bags or so. Its just 5 bags isnt enough to do a 75 gallon tank and I cant buy as much as I need considering how much they cost.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Have you made a decision on this yet?

For about $50 you could get 60lbs of eco-complete and 60lbs of the safe-t-sorb. Not sure what your budget is. If you weren't going with very difficult plants (if you've decided on what plants you want) you could go with a 60/40 small gravel and safe-t-sorb. Your plants would do fine with some proper ferts, which you may need no matter which way you go.

How much maintenance money to keep up the aquarium will you have?


----------



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> Have you made a decision on this yet?
> 
> For about $50 you could get 60lbs of eco-complete and 60lbs of the safe-t-sorb. Not sure what your budget is. If you weren't going with very difficult plants (if you've decided on what plants you want) you could go with a 60/40 small gravel and safe-t-sorb. Your plants would do fine with some proper ferts, which you may need no matter which way you go.
> 
> How much maintenance money to keep up the aquarium will you have?


Those are some really good questions in which I would love to say I had all the answers for. At the moment everything is on hold. I am awaiting for my funds through the church to clear. I am also talking to "That Fish Place" about donations. come to find out they have protocall for donations. So I am filling out paper work and trying to make it work,lol. As far as substrate goes. I am def going with eco ans safe t sorb. I'm not to sure about the plants yet so I want to use the best substrate I can afford. I want to find some kind of dry fert I can spread in between one of the substrate layers. I've seen this done before and I like the idea of it but its not written in stone yet. As far as maintenance funds go... not sure. I dont thing it will be to much of an issue. I am thinking about keeping it to a min of 3 plants but still not sure. I also want to pick out slow growing plants to keep the maintenance trimming down as much as possible.


----------

